# كتب حول الـ Six Sigma



## يحي الحربي (6 مارس 2007)

كتب ومعلومات عن الـ Six Sigma 
نامل الفائدة والدعاء


----------



## النائف (6 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي يحي الحربي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Genius Engineer (8 مارس 2007)

*الله يعطيك العافية .....*


----------



## basemmmo (9 مارس 2007)

i can not download it


----------



## Eng. Hassan (10 مارس 2007)

Thank you very much my brother Yahya
unfortunately I can't download these files
Hassan Mirghani Hassan


----------



## fox21 (14 مارس 2007)

انا متأكد ان الكتب لها قيمة كبيرة و لكن للأسف لا أستطيع تحميلها. أرجو المساعدة
شكرا ً على المجهود


----------



## ابو_عبدالرجمن (14 مارس 2007)

لا يمكن تحميل الكتب ارجو اصلاح الرابط, جزاك الله خير


----------



## اشرف البواليز (7 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير وألف شكر


----------



## AHMED 19 (7 أبريل 2007)

*تم الاضافة بالمرفقات للكتب*

الروابط تعمل وقمت باعادة رفعها على المنتدى لعل وعسى يكون بها الافادة للجميع والله يجزى خيرا


----------



## m_a_abbas (8 أبريل 2007)

الله ينور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن عمر حسن بادكوك (10 أبريل 2007)

الله يجزاك خير ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## adelzein (12 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي يحي الحربي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## السيد_عبدالسلام (29 أبريل 2007)

*ربنا يزيدك من فضله*

مشكور أخي يحي:77:


----------



## adelzein (1 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي يحي الحربي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## m_a_abbas (2 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس شآمي (2 مايو 2007)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور*

:30::30::30::30::30:


----------



## جلال جاد الرب جاد (5 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً يا أخ يحيى


----------



## abdlwhed (7 مايو 2007)

اخوتى الاعزاء كل من ساهم بمشاركة جزاة اللة خيرا وجعلة فى ميران حسناتة واللة لقد وافيتمونا بما لم نحصل علية سابقا جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

لا يمكن تحميل هذه الكتب


----------



## eng_houssam (23 ديسمبر 2007)

كل الشكر لك اخي على هذه الملفات القيمة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (29 مارس 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## م / مومو (9 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
زادك الله علما نافعا


----------



## الشازلى (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bryar (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للموضوع وبالتوفيق


----------



## عصام الطيار (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على المجهود الرائع و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (18 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## hammhamm44 (29 أغسطس 2009)

Ramdan Kareem
هل توجد كتب باللغة العربية فى هذا المجال الجديد ؟؟ وشكرا


----------



## محمد ربيع شعبان (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## حسن عمر (11 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخوي يحيى ....بارك الله فيك


----------



## الصانع (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
مشكوور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## توفيقكو (1 أبريل 2010)

تحية طيب الى الأخوة الأعزاء:
تسلم إيدكم أن هذا الموضوع قوى ويحتاج الى كثير من البحث والتنقيب وياريت لو فيةكتب باللغة العربية وتعطى امثلة واقعية من الواقع العربى المعاصر ويحدث تفاعل مباشر مع المؤلفين و القراء فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## clinic387 (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عني كل خير


----------



## lordbibo (14 مايو 2010)

thanks so so much


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هناء سليمان ابوهشي (25 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Mohamed.Gado (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdullah alshadwi (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزيت خيرا اخي يحي


----------



## AmjadLahlouh (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز ......


----------



## amannawad (30 يونيو 2011)

very good Mr.


----------



## amannawad (30 يونيو 2011)

احسنت جزاك الله خيير اخي


----------



## mkmarei (9 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks pro yehia


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر على الملفات


----------



## baha927 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير وألف شكر*​


----------



## ahmad.najjar (10 نوفمبر 2011)

Really thank you for these books


----------



## lumsat (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shareif_s (17 نوفمبر 2011)

كتب جميله ومفيده 
اطلعت علي الكتاب الثاني جميل ومفيد


----------



## أم الغالية (11 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا أخي


----------



## Bilal2002hurr (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (5 فبراير 2014)

موفق ونتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## darshpond (26 نوفمبر 2014)

Thanxxxxxxx


----------



## aboalella74 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYasXGVVp6s


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (9 ديسمبر 2014)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## MINOYEZ (11 يناير 2015)

شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع


----------

